# DMV registration question



## NAKo67 (Nov 22, 2011)

I am thinking about buying a 63 impala but I would like to know how much it is going to cost me to register the car so that if the price is going to be alot i can try to get the price on the car lowered. I am a first timer at buying a lowrider so any information would be alot of help. The last time that the car that i am trying to buy was registered in 2000. Does anyone know how much it would cost me to register the car?


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

lie to the dmv and say you payed 100 bucks for the car or a low number. have the guy sign a bill of sale for that amount its just a peice of paper saying i so and so sell my 63 impala vin #, to so and so and he signs and dates it(date leave blank). have him sign the title to you but not to date it this is important if you have a date there will be fees. other than that just walk into a dmv and they will quote you a cost in seconds.


----------



## NAKo67 (Nov 22, 2011)

Ok thanks. But another question is what kind of back fees am I going to encounter since the car hasn't been registered in over 10 years?


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

none if the guy doesn't date it theres no fees for non registration. a car can sit broken down without back fees. ofcourse every state is diffrent. go in person to the dmv and just tell them your concerns or questions.


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

were you get fees is if i sell you a car and date the title then 3 years later you deside to put plates they will slap you with fees but nothing big. even sales tax is no biggie its pennys.


----------



## NAKo67 (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks man... I really appreciate the advice


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

call the dmv and ask.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Most titles get perged out of the computer system if the car hasnt been registered in x amount of years i know they do up here in Washington what i have to do is go to local dmv they call State headquarters tell them to get car back in system and then i go back to dmv in a week or so and put car in my name and YOU personally wont get any back fees because you dont own the car until you buy it so why would they charge YOU with the old owners back fees its a classic old car its not like its a 2000 you been avoiding to tab cause the tabs a grip


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

BIGTONY said:


> Most titles get perged out of the computer system if the car hasnt been registered in x amount of years i know they do up here in Washington what i have to do is go to local dmv they call State headquarters tell them to get car back in system and then i go back to dmv in a week or so and put car in my name an*d YOU personally wont get any back fees because you dont own the car until you buy it so why would they charge YOU with the old owners back fees* its a classic old car its not like its a 2000 you been avoiding to tab cause the tabs a grip


they did me.When you buy a car, you also get the fees that come with it, if any.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> they did me.When you buy a car, you also get the fees that come with it, if any.


OUCH


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

usually in calif after 7 years it goes off record.
also the DMV is smarter now. if u say u only paid 100 they will go off kelly blue book so say a price more believable like 1000 bucks.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Skim said:


> usually in calif after 7 years it goes off record.
> also the DMV is smarter now. if u say u only paid 100 they will go off kelly blue book so say a price more believable like 1000 bucks.


Ya they do that here too but have a form you can fill out to have seller state the reason why less value and it waives the fees LOL


----------



## pits n lowriders (Aug 11, 2009)

Skim said:


> usually in calif after 7 years it goes off record.
> also the DMV is smarter now. if u say u only paid 100 they will go off kelly blue book so say a price more believable like 1000 bucks.


thats not true here in cali i told them i got my car for free and only got charged for plates they charge 10% of what you got the car for if there are any fees from the previous owner your going to pay them that happen to me with my other car so check if it is on non op or they just did not pay the regrestration because non op has no back fees if it just has not been registered there will be fees


----------



## NAKo67 (Nov 22, 2011)

The car in question hasnt been on nonop. My brother bought a 64 a couple months ago and he had to pay the back fees because it hadnt been registered in over three years. Our biggest concern is about it not being in the system and how much its going to cost us to put it back in the system.


----------



## NAKo67 (Nov 22, 2011)

I asked a buddy of mine who is a CHP officer and he told me that if its off the records then you will just pay the regular registration fees and get a statement of facts form and fill it then you might have to do a VIN verification.


----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)

NAKo67 said:


> I am thinking about buying a 63 impala but I would like to know how much it is going to cost me to register the car so that if the price is going to be alot i can try to get the price on the car lowered. I am a first timer at buying a lowrider so any information would be alot of help. The last time that the car that i am trying to buy was registered in 2000. Does anyone know how much it would cost me to register the car?


 I have called dmv over the phone with make of car and a vin number and they told me how much it would cost to register it, thats in san jose ca.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

Bivos 64 said:


> *I have called dmv over the phone with make of car and a vin number* and they told me how much it would cost to register it, thats in san jose ca.


x2^


----------



## Mr. Andrew (Mar 24, 2009)

My 63 was in storage for 15 years and the guy could'nt find the plates, DMV charged me $200.00 to put it back in the system with new plates and stickers. They didn't even ask for a bill of sale because I had the pink slip. Then a few months later I swapped out the plates with OG black and yellow ones and the charged me $45.00 and took back the white plates. My black and yellow plates had a sticker from 1978 and at the very bottom I found a 63 sticker that I tried to save but it fell apart. Car looks better with the OG plates, they are also stamped 63 in the top corner.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

idk but i have a car that i havent paid the tags for since 2008 and its already at 800 bucks, i even tried selling it to a family member so the fees would go away,now who ever i sold the car to would also have to pay the 800 bucks before getting the new tags for it. so either way im fucked i must pay 800 bucks if it want the current tags.


----------



## SYCKO-AZ (May 9, 2008)

I think Oklahoma was charging $0.25 cents per day well after your tags expired. I heard it went up now to 50C. Texas you dontvpay back fees. Not that I know of anyways.


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Call DMV ..every state it different. Here in Indiana i have never paid more the 200 buck for a car (far as DMV knows), and they never question it. But sold a car to some one in Chi i think, told him ill leave the price blank. He said it didnt matter there , they go off a estimated price from the yr of car or something


Far as registration....There shouldnt be any extra charge, if u are just getting it titled in ur name. My 67 rag sat in a warehouse for many yrs before i purchased it, i got charged 25 for the title transfer, they never said one word about outdated plates.


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

The truck I just bought hasn't been regged since 2008, I owe 2,800 in back fees! Hopefully gonna reg it this week


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

NAKo67 said:


> I am thinking about buying a 63 impala but I would like to know how much it is going to cost me to register the car so that if the price is going to be alot i can try to get the price on the car lowered. I am a first timer at buying a lowrider so any information would be alot of help. The last time that the car that i am trying to buy was registered in 2000. Does anyone know how much it would cost me to register the car?


IN CALIF?
IF THE CAR SAT UNREGISTERED SINCE 2000 AND IT`S STILL IN A VALID DMV COMPUTER NOT RUNNING, YOU WILL HAVE TO GIVE A STATMENT OF FACTS, TELLING THEM WHERE THE CAR WAS STORED, NOT RUNNING, THEY MIGHT WANT TO SEE THE CAR TO CHECK THE VIN NUMBERS. IF THE CAR WAS RUNNING, JUST SKIPPED OUT ON PAYING ALL THE OTHER YEARS? THEN YOU CAN BE LIABLE TO PAY FOR THE MISSING YEARS. IT`S A HIT OR MISS IN CALIF. AS NO 2 PEOPLE WILL GIVE YOU THE SAME ANSWER......... BRING A CASH TOO


----------



## CHEVERES_1987SS (Oct 9, 2009)

MR.59 said:


> IN CALIF?
> IF THE CAR SAT UNREGISTERED SINCE 2000 AND IT`S STILL IN A VALID DMV COMPUTER NOT RUNNING, YOU WILL HAVE TO GIVE A STATMENT OF FACTS, TELLING THEM WHERE THE CAR WAS STORED, NOT RUNNING, THEY MIGHT WANT TO SEE THE CAR TO CHECK THE VIN NUMBERS. IF THE CAR WAS RUNNING, JUST SKIPPED OUT ON PAYING ALL THE OTHER YEARS? THEN YOU CAN BE LIABLE TO PAY FOR THE MISSING YEARS. IT`S A HIT OR MISS IN CALIF. AS NO 2 PEOPLE WILL GIVE YOU THE SAME ANSWER......... BRING A CASH TOO


:werd:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> IN CALIF?
> IF THE CAR SAT UNREGISTERED SINCE 2000 AND IT`S STILL IN A VALID DMV COMPUTER NOT RUNNING, YOU WILL HAVE TO GIVE A STATMENT OF FACTS, TELLING THEM WHERE THE CAR WAS STORED, NOT RUNNING, THEY MIGHT WANT TO SEE THE CAR TO CHECK THE VIN NUMBERS. IF THE CAR WAS RUNNING, JUST SKIPPED OUT ON PAYING ALL THE OTHER YEARS? THEN YOU CAN BE LIABLE TO PAY FOR THE MISSING YEARS. IT`S A HIT OR MISS IN CALIF. AS NO 2 PEOPLE WILL GIVE YOU THE SAME ANSWER......... BRING A CASH TOO


 I had a car here in Ca , the car wasn't registered for eleven years.I owed them $687 for back fees.They told me.Car was just given to me.


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

From my understanding...in Ca, the plates stay w the car. Maybe thats why u guys are paying back fees from a previous owner. Glad it aint like that here in Indiana, where the plates stay with the person


----------



## chin0 (Mar 12, 2010)

I have a car the i both and when i when to DMV they told me the i own 7year of back fees what can i do us this case i stay in cal


----------



## chin0 (Mar 12, 2010)

I have a car the i both and when i when to DMV they told me the i own 7year of back fees what can i do in this case i stay in cal


----------



## Mr. Andrew (Mar 24, 2009)

I did have to take it to DMV so they could check the vin and the guy even crawled under it to check the frame because I was told the frame has the same number thats on the vin. He even checked the trim plates on the firewall. He pulled on the vin plate to make sure it would'nt come off. I was expecting to pay more but it was only $200.00, the plate number that showed on the pink matched what was suppose to be on the car.


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

Mr. Andrew said:


> I did have to take it to DMV so they could check the vin and the guy even crawled under it to check the frame because I was told the frame has the same number thats on the vin. He even checked the trim plates on the firewall. He pulled on the vin plate to make sure it would'nt come off. I was expecting to pay more but it was only $200.00, the plate number that showed on the pink matched what was suppose to be on the car.


How long had it been unregistered for? I have an impala sitting here that hasnt been registered in 7 years.


----------



## Mr. Andrew (Mar 24, 2009)

DRUID said:


> How long had it been unregistered for? I have an impala sitting here that hasnt been registered in 7 years.


15 years


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

NAKo67 said:


> Ok thanks. But another question is what kind of back fees am I going to encounter since the car hasn't been registered in over 10 years?


CALL DMV ON THE TOLL FREE NUMBER AND GIVE THEM THE VIN AND THEY WILL LOOK IT UP STATES ALL VARY AND USUALLY NOT TO EXPENSIVE IF IT WAS ON NON-OP:thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

NAKo67 said:


> The car in question hasnt been on nonop. My brother bought a 64 a couple months ago and he had to pay the back fees because it hadnt been registered in over three years. Our biggest concern is about it not being in the system and how much its going to cost us to put it back in the system.





NAKo67 said:


> I asked a buddy of mine who is a CHP officer and he told me that if its off the records then you will just pay the regular registration fees and get a statement of facts form and fill it then you might have to do a VIN verification.


if the car is off records you just pay the fee to reinstate vehicle in system and get a vin verification and you are done!!
but if people kept checking up on the registration and didnt leave enough time to fall off records then you do pay all the back fees!!
that shit can hit you up to 600 bucks!! or more !!
just add another 1000 on the price or get the owner to deduct 1000 off price !!
or give him asking price and have him bring registration up to date!!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

EXCANDALOW said:


> if the car is off records you just pay the fee to reinstate vehicle in system and get a vin verification and you are done!!
> but if people kept checking up on the registration and didnt leave enough time to fall off records then you do pay all the back fees!!
> that shit can hit you up to 600 bucks!! or more !!
> just add another 1000 on the price or get the owner to deduct 1000 off price !!
> or give him asking price and have him bring registration up to date!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## 83lac-va-beach (Oct 18, 2008)

for a car that old in virginia it dont matter how long it hasnt been registered one time fee of 50 for antique plates no more inspections or property taxes on it


----------

